# Help ! Mon Mac book a pris de l'eau !!



## Madobis (31 Janvier 2008)

Au secours !!!

Hier soir j'ai renversé une tasse de thé (sans sucre..) sur mon mac Book.

Il s'est éteint instantanement.

Je l'ai tout de suite demonté et séché au seche cheveux (air froid )
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de le reallumer depuis 24 H , j'ai l'impression qu'il tourne : bouton de la veille  allumé mais l'ecran reste noir...

Pensez vous que je puis garder espoir qu'il ressucite?

Avez vous des conseils à me donner?

Merci !!!​ 
​


----------



## .Spirit (31 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Le mieux aurait été de ne pas le rallumer avant longtemps, pour être sûr... parce-qu'un machine à ce prix, je ne la rallume pas si je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit bien sèche. Sinon ça peut provoquer un court circuit et griller des composants... Cependant, le court circuit provoqué ici peut ne pas les avoir grillé, donc tente de bien le sécher, complètement et attends avant de le redémarrer (je préconiserais au minimum 3 jours...).

Bien évidemment normalement ça ne passera pas en garantie... s'ils découvrent des traces d'oxydation c'est mort. Donc bonne chance tout de même.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Janvier 2008)

Mado, y'a une fille qui boit du thé et qui voulait ton pseudo !


----------



## F118I4 (31 Janvier 2008)

Madobis a dit:


> Au secours !!!
> 
> Hier soir j'ai renversé une tasse de thé (sans sucre..) sur mon mac Book.
> 
> ...


J' ai vu un fil sur Frenchiphone qui pourrait peut être t' aider.
Posté par gondawa:
"eau distillée = > n'attaque pas les circuits et nettoye comme l'eau

tu peux le tremper dedans eteint (sans batterie) .. lol, ca n'abimerait pas la partie electronique.

déjà vu des gars noyer leur macbook pro a l'eau distilée car il était plein de biere."
Source: http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php/topic,9425.0.html


----------



## Madobis (1 Février 2008)

Merci les copains pour vos réponses....
H+48, l'ecran reste tjs noir.

Je vai suivre vos conseils et le laisser secher encore 1 ou 2 jours.

Il faut vraiment le rincer à l'eau distilée ?

Je pensais que l'eau était mauvaise pour les composés electroniques.

Pensez vous que tout mon ordi est mort ou que seulement quelques piéces sont grilées?

Car je sais que si je le raméne chez Apple , ils vont me dire que tout est foutu...Et que je drois en racheter un....​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

j'ai renversé de la danette sur le clavier de mon macbook ..
j'ai nétoyer les touche, a première vu il marche toujours bien, mais bon on sais jamais....
et puis je vois qu'il reste des traces de chocolat dans les fentes des touches ... 

Comment faire pour nétoyer les touche de l'intérieur ... j'sui pas une génie de l'informatique donc j'ai peur de faire n'importe quoi ....

 est ce que en dévisans les petite vis de chaque coté, joré accés au clavier??
sil vous plait aidez moi !

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2008)

peaches a dit:


> j'ai renversé de la danette sur le clavier de mon macbook ..
> j'ai nétoyer les touche, a première vu il marche toujours bien, mais bon on sais jamais....
> et puis je vois qu'il reste des traces de chocolat dans les fentes des touches ...
> 
> ...



?? de la danette !
Faut pas manger ni boire à proximité d'un ordi !
En 10 minutes c'est au moins le 5e msg que je lis sur "j'ai renversé de l'eau / du coca / du thé..." sur mon ordi.
Mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous actuellement ces gauchers ? 

Sly54


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

pour info je manG pas vrément pré du pc, mais je me suis déplacé dans le bureau et pour attraper quelque chose près de mon mac , et voila j'ai pas fait attentio et sa c'est renversé ...


mais ça ne répond pas a ma question est ce que je peut l'ouvrir? pour nettoyer? 
j'ai peur de faire encor plus de dégat

SVP?


----------



## Steph0881 (3 Février 2008)

Salut, l'eau de cause pas réellement de problème à condition de tout sècher asser rapidement. J'ai déjà echapper un téléphone portable allumé dans un lac avec une eau pas très belle et en l'ouvrant et en séchant tout a l'aide d'un linge tout est revenue dans l'ordre. L'amis de mon grand-père à également échapper son téléphone dans les toilettes, et en enlevant la batterie et en séchant encore avec un linge tout étais nickel.

À mon avis, en le trampant dans l'eau distillié et en le séchant rapidement ça devrais pas nuire.


----------



## lulu59 (4 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'en ai vraiment assez de voir les mêmes questions posées !!! 

Il est absolument idiot, bête de boire un verre près d'un ordinateur et ensuite de le renverser !!!!

Mais bon sens, faites un peu attention car le macbook ne mérite vraiment pas un tel traitement  

Bon courage et j'espère que ton problème va s'améliorer.

Luc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'en ai vraiment assez de voir les mêmes questions posées !!!


   ... suffit de ne pas regarder !!!!!! ...    
... et fais gaffe, si ça t'indisposes, tu risques d'avoir la nausée et de gerber sur ton clavier !!!!! ... et tchac ! un post de plus dans le thread "nettoyage" !!!!!:rateau: :love:​


----------



## titom63 (4 Février 2008)

J'ai travailler plusieurs mois dans une boite de maintenance électronique (je suis électronicien) lors de mes etudes, et nous lavions les carte electronique directement dans un bain pour les remettre en etat ensuite. 
seulement il ya des regles a respecter :
- Certains composants emmagazine l'eau et ne sechent pas bien, et grillent rapidement sous l'effet de l'echauffement + condensation en utilisation. tous ne supporte pas l'eau.
- Dans une etuve dédiée il faut 24h pour qu'une carte seche correctement (air sec chaud ventilé)
- Il n'est pas utile de vous dire que bien entendu, que pour passer une carte electronique à l'eau (sans aucun produit) il ne faut pas qu'elle soit alimentée !!! 

A mon avis ton ordinateur est tout simplement grillé, et meme si le bouton s'allume il ya de fortes chances que pas mal de composant soient maintenant mort à l'interieur. il ne te reste qu'a éspérer que le disque dur marche encore et te permette de recuperer tes données. le faire réparé te coutera certainement plus cher que d'en racheter un nouveau, et la garantie ne fonctionne pas dans ce cas.

*Petite parenthese personnelle :*

_Je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour approcher d'un ordi sans protection avec des liquides, de la bouffe, etc etc, 
Les golfeurs ne font pas faire du golf avec des crampons de rugby... Quand vous voyez une prise de courant, vous n'y mettez pas les doigts ? bin un ordi on ne s'y approche pas avec du liquide.... c tout...
_
*Fin de la petite parenthese personnelle*


----------



## David_b (4 Février 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en ai vraiment assez de voir les mêmes questions posées !!!
> 
> Il est absolument idiot, bête de boire un verre près d'un ordinateur et ensuite de le renverser !!!!


Punaise, c'est pas vrai ? t'aurais du le dire plus tôt ! 
Enfin, moi ça va: je bois et je mange pas quand je suis dans le bain... le mac ne risque rien.


----------



## Steph0881 (4 Février 2008)

Tout comme David, quand j'utilise mon Mac dans le bain je ne mange pas ou ne boie pas a proximité ! 

Bonne journée et bonne chance


----------



## Whatever (3 Octobre 2014)

J'ai consulté de nombreux forums mais j'ai cela dis toujours deux ou trois interrogations, ce soir j'ai renversée une petite, toute petite quantité d'ice tea sur mon mac sur la partie gauche principalement sur le bouton echap et les deux trois touches avoisinantes, jai tout de suite retourner mon mac.. puis absorber, le principal du liquide était sur le bureau.. j ai enlevé la batterie, il a continué à tourner normalement, me disant que le pire était passé, puis l'écran à commencé à déconné un peu, genre écran qui sautille un peu, je l ai donc éteint de suite.. re retourné.. mis en position livre de côté pour que le liquide à l 'intérieure se dirige vers le côté du mac;.. j'ai mis également du riz sur l'ordinateur au départ pour absorber le plus de liquide, j ai démonté la plaque arrière de l'ordinateur, je ne peux pas enlever la batterie, celle ci est protégée par les garanties et mon mac est neuf (- d'un mois) je ne veux pas perdre les garanties constructeurs en enlevant les scellés.. j ai ensuite diriger à 30centimètres un sèche cheveux a bas régime, et en température froide.. pendant une vingtaine de minutes.. je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autres.. je ne veux pas enlever le clavier etc pour ne pas toucher aux scellés.. pensez vous qu'il a une chance de re fonctionner? 

Merci!


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2014)

Ton autre message ne suffit pas ?

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/une-gorgee-d-ice-tea-macbook-pro-neuf-1252386.html

Ben oui, si personne n'a de réponse à te proposer ce n'est pas en rédigeant des messages partout que ça ira plus vite. Non ?

Edit : ce que j'ai écris dans ton autre message...



> Que ce soit un PC/Mac dès l'instant ou un liquide est renversé il faut s'attendre à tout. C'est une grande inconnue pour tout le monde, car personne n'est spécialiste dans ce genre de dégât.
> 
> Hormis suivre certains conseils de séchage, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire de plus. Désolé pour toi, mais si après plusieurs jours de séchage, il ne redémarre pas, il va te falloir aller dans un SAV.


----------



## esimport (4 Octobre 2014)

il existe un tutoriel à suivre dans le cas d'une oxydation par un liquide:

1. si le dommage liquide est récent, débrancher immédiatement la batterie ET la prise secteur
2. retourner le matériel, afin que le liquide ne descende pas sur la carte-mère
3. ouvrir et démonter le macbook en suivant un guide de démontage 
4. sortir la carte-mère, l&#8217;inspecter, repérer les traces de liquide et les traces d&#8217;oxydation
etc...
dommage liquide sur carte-mère de macbook


----------



## judabricot (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ma part pareil, renversé un peu d'eau par inadvertance sur le clavier de mon macbook pro15' qui s'est répandue sur le côté droit au niveau du haut parleur jusqu'à la barre d'espace. 
Je rentre dans le 4ème jour de séchage en position livre et quand j'essaye de l'allumer, il fait le bruit du mac qui s'allume, écran blanc/gris, puis se séteint. 

Puis je me permettre de garder espoire ou vous pensez que le composant qui permet la suite de l'allumage a carrément grillé ?

Merci


----------



## esimport (4 Novembre 2014)

...pas facile à dire sans démonter. Il faudrait déposer le couvercle de fond, puis inspecter la carte-mère. Au besoin, nettoyer à l'alcool + brosse à dents les parties oxydées.
sinon tu peux poster des photos de la carte-mère oxydée


----------



## Macschello (6 Décembre 2014)

peaches a dit:


> j'ai renversé de la danette sur le clavier de mon macbook ..
> j'ai nétoyer les touche, a première vu il marche toujours bien, mais bon on sais jamais....
> et puis je vois qu'il reste des traces de chocolat dans les fentes des touches ...
> 
> ...


Si tu démontes l'arrière de ton MacBook, tu n'aura pas accès au clavier tu seras face à tout le système électronique de la machine.
Je pense que le produit que tu as renversé sur ton clavier n'a pas pu atteindre l'électronique car il y a un film protecteur entre le clavier et la carte des composants, tout ce que tu peux faire pour le moment, est d'essayer de nettoyer au mieux le clavier avec un coton tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool.


----------



## Macschello (6 Décembre 2014)

Macschello a dit:


> Si tu démontes l'arrière de ton MacBook, tu n'aura pas accès au clavier tu seras face à tout le système électronique de la machine.
> Je pense que le produit que tu as renversé sur ton clavier n'a pas pu atteindre l'électronique car il y a un film protecteur entre le clavier et la carte des composants, tout ce que tu peux faire pour le moment, est d'essayer de nettoyer au mieux le clavier avec un coton tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool.



Encore un bon conseil, nous aimons toutes et tous nos appareils Apple et vu le prix que ça coute,  faisons y très attention !!!


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2014)

Pourquoi tu cites ta propre réponse #20 ?

Ta réponse n'a pas de sens. Comme il y a un film de protection que veux-tu que l'alcool y fasse quelque chose ?

Et moi non plus, je ne pense pas que la carte mère est été atteinte.

Sur le fond, c'est bien plus qu'une ouverture du dos, il faut en fait tout démonter, et surtout démonter la partie clavier pour assécher le film.

Un tutoriel pour démonter et voir comment est fichu un clavier... http://blog.touchedeclavier.com/guides/comment-remplacer-clavier-macbook-pro-13-pouces-a1278/ ...c'est la même chose que le tuto de *esimport*, mais lui c'est son boulot, donc on peut s'y fier.


----------

